# Charlotte NC



## Michael Kelley (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking for any decoys or anyone interested in learning to Decoy in the Charlotte area. From what I can tell closest training club is 2 hours from Charlotte. Local would be much better than the drive. Let me know feel freel to shoot me an email and lets get something started. I have a police K9 decoying baackground and learned Schutzhund from an old legend currently trainintg PSA. Want to have good fun and work our dogs progressively. I have no problem working people's dogs here in the immediate area as I enjoy gettin chewed on but really need a decoy so that my dogs can be worked in things other than OB. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael Kelley (Aug 10, 2011)

Bueler Bueler Im assuming the 18 people that viewed live in NC any luck or infor on Charlotte area I am more than happy to start a club here as long as i can find someone in addition to myself to work dogs. If you are new to decoying I am open to teaching as long as you are open minded and have thick skin for criticisms and areas to grow and further develop


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome from Sanford 


If you'd ever like to make the trip out, we have a fantastic group of knowledgeable people in our club.. not to mention the dude who created PSA 


Do you work for Charlotte-Mecklenburg? We'll be there doing a decoy seminar next month...


----------



## Juan Galvis (Nov 22, 2010)

Michael Kelley said:


> Bueler Bueler Im assuming the 18 people that viewed live in NC any luck or infor on Charlotte area I am more than happy to start a club here as long as i can find someone in addition to myself to work dogs. If you are new to decoying I am open to teaching as long as you are open minded and have thick skin for criticisms and areas to grow and further develop


Come to our club in Mocksville we train for mondio french ring, schutz and there is a PP member. We have about 3 members coming from Charlotte regularly, you could carpool. We meet thursdays @ 7pm and Saturday starting at 10am. I am one of the training decoys.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Juan you guys allow guests? I have a 3 hour drive any direction I go from Roanoke, VA.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Juan Galvis said:


> Come to our club in Mocksville we train for mondio french ring, schutz and there is a PP member. We have about 3 members coming from Charlotte regularly, you could carpool. We meet thursdays @ 7pm and Saturday starting at 10am. I am one of the training decoys.


How far are you guys from Charlotte, also are you the guys that just started up a mondio club not that long ago and were advertising it on facebook PSA page?


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Juan you guys allow guests? I have a 3 hour drive any direction I go from Roanoke, VA.



Don't mean to answer for Juan, but I believe they do.. :smile:


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Juan Galvis said:


> Come to our club in Mocksville we train for mondio french ring, schutz and there is a PP member.



That's not PSA though, Juan! ;-)


----------



## Juan Galvis (Nov 22, 2010)

Britney Pelletier said:


> That's not PSA though, Juan! ;-)


Yes anybody is welcome anytime, I was not aware of any PSA advertising. I have personally not posted anywhere about our club until this post. I also come and train with Tarheel k9.


----------



## Michael Kelley (Aug 10, 2011)

Juan I sent you a PM bro


----------



## John Piurkowsky (Feb 19, 2010)

Juan is a good guy in the area as is Jeff Rentz with Metrolina Hundesport. I'd recommed either or both.

John
Charleston Working Dog Club
Charleston, SC


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Juan Galvis said:


> Yes anybody is welcome anytime, I was not aware of any PSA advertising. I have personally not posted anywhere about our club until this post. I also come and train with Tarheel k9.


Yea wasnt sure if it was use guys or not, I remotely remeber seeing posted on PSA FB page sometime back, I will see if I can maybe locate it, maybe they are close and can combine and all train to form one nice size club for all of use to train and enjoy together. I will look later tonight if I can.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey the guys name is eric davis, he posted on nov.6 2011 on the psa fb page that they are starting a mondio club in the charlotte area. Anybody know him? or if the club is up and running yet?


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Never heard of him, Harry.. I'll ask Juan next time I talk to him, but I don't think he has either.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Hey the guys name is eric davis, he posted on nov.6 2011 on the psa fb page that they are starting a mondio club in the charlotte area. Anybody know him? or if the club is up and running yet?


Which FB page? I don't see this post anywhere..


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Britney Pelletier said:


> Which FB page? I don't see this post anywhere..


http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/50032954114/

This is the guy i am talking about

http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100001740745904


----------



## Juan Galvis (Nov 22, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Hey the guys name is eric davis, he posted on nov.6 2011 on the psa fb page that they are starting a mondio club in the charlotte area. Anybody know him? or if the club is up and running yet?


Have not heard of him, would be great to train together!


----------



## charles Turner (Mar 2, 2009)

Chet Roberts is in Statesville. Brushy Mountain SCH Club


----------



## Michelle Elisa Rhodes (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey guys, Eric is cool. Super nice and has done some good work to my knowledge. He's pretty new to the area, I believe, and I know he's looking for people to train with... I sent him in Chris Johnson's direction although I don't know the outcome (if any), but it is a couple hours away from him I believe. Im going to forward him this thread so hopefully you all can get in touch! Clearly you already have his FB info lol 

Good luck and happy training!!!


----------



## Eric M Davis (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello! I recently moved to Charlotte and we do have a small ring group started! We will be training with Juans club as well! We are currently training with Jeff Rentz' shutzhund club. Feel free to contact me or if you want to contact Jeff Rentz, Todd Dunlop, Matt Ford, Pete Kovach, Noel Nasca for references. I will be out at Juans Thursday. [email protected]


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool! Welcome to the area


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bumping this for the clubs in the CLT area and the folks of that area;-)


----------



## presspast (10 mo ago)

Michael Kelley said:


> Looking for any decoys or anyone interested in learning to Decoy in the Charlotte area. From what I can tell closest training club is 2 hours from Charlotte. Local would be much better than the drive. Let me know feel freel to shoot me an email and lets get something started. I have a police K9 decoying baackground and learned Schutzhund from an old legend currently trainintg PSA. Want to have good fun and work our dogs progressively. I have no problem working people's dogs here in the immediate area as I enjoy gettin chewed on but really need a decoy so that my dogs can be worked in things other than OB. Thanks in advance.


Are you actively training ring sports in the Charlotte area?
I am in Concord.
I know 10 years since this post wondering if you are still around


----------

